# Dinner and a smoke!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Gotta love meat, corn and potato's!! plus a nice little after dinner smoke and spirit!!!

bigfoot 9.5


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yum..


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That looks great! 
It's hard to beat a good meal and a good smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

What a spread!! That cabi and Rye sound like a great pairing too. I spot a Marines shirt in there Brian. Well done Sir


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Perfect meal! That includes the dessert cigar!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

smokinj said:


> What a spread!! That cabi and Rye sound like a great pairing too. I spot a Marines shirt in there Brian. Well done Sir


Thats my Girlfriend Elena, she loves to wear my old Corps shirts. she is a size 4 and they just swallow her up...LOL

Semper Fi!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Talk about a spread... I just got hungry again  Nice stuff Brian!

CD


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that meal looks amazing!!! i love me some meat and a great cigar!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Those kabobs look great. Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gonna have to come to your house for dinner


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sign me up for a reservation


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome thanks for getting me hungry again


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ooh wow that looks sooo good


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I want some. . I can't even have a grill at my place. Looks good!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great evening! Hey you going to be at the Fest Sat?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like a great evening! Hey you going to be at the Fest Sat?


No, I still can't travel, Doc's orders. I'm hoping to get back on the road some time next week.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That sucks bro!! But take care of your self and get back to Houston soon!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks good my friend!! A cigar taste always better afther a good dinner!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well Done Sir!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

love me some cabaiguan


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW... what a spread looks good


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

That looked a whole lot better than any meat loaf I had...

Nice Brian!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, unbelievable. Its breakfast time and all I am thinking about is dinner.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice setup - I am ready for dinner!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN!

That looks delicious!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I just KNEW IT!!! No one posts beautiful meat pics before and after like the MIGHTY BIGFOOT!!! BRAVO!!!!!!!  I still remember that COLOSSAL RIBEYE!! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say that Brian's food **** is as good as his cigar ****!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Eating like a king!!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

terrasco said:


> I have to say that Brian's food **** is as good as his cigar ****!


Right now I would take the food. :dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing wrong w/that!
Been a while since I made kabobs - may be time to fire up the grill again!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yummy yummy. i miss these posts from you


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

BigFoot......have you been out in the sun while resting at home?? Your thumb is very dark!! lol


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That's the way you do it Brian!!! NICE!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks soooo good!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I just KNEW IT!!! No one posts beautiful meat pics before and after like the MIGHTY BIGFOOT!!! BRAVO!!!!!!!  I still remember that COLOSSAL RIBEYE!! AHAHAHAHA


I was thinking the same thing Mario--every time I see someone post a food pick with red meat I know who it is--Can't beat the lay out Brian--Tasty looking, I can smell it from here!--------
View attachment 10825


----------

